# My first 'published' work.



## T-Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, after working on writing this with my friend Saetia, my hard drive crashed, and all I could recover was the last chapter. But I uploaded it. So, here's a synopsis of the storyline so far.

Well, the story begins in a college setting. My character Triard meets my friend's character Saetia, in the lunchroom. After a brief staring contest she goes up and talks to him, and shows him a spot up on the catwalk in the auditorium / theater, where they can smoke inside, since it's raining. They hang out a couple more times, then Triard asks her out on a date, and takes her to the movies. They share their first kiss, and go back to the college. Around 3 AM that night, neither could sleep. Triard texts Saetia, and asks her if she wants to hang out, she tells him to go to their special spot, which is the spot she took him to when they first met. She has out a little picnic of some small foods laid out, with champagne when he arrives, and she takes his virginity on the catwalk.

Fast forward a couple of weeks, Triard takes Saetia to a concert. They have a good time down in the pit area, before a lion who has been stalking Saetia for months, comes forward in Triard's absence, and tries to kidnap her. He returns in time to get into a fight with him, and the lion ends up Tazed and arrested. The next scene takes place after the Lion gets out of jail. Saetia calls Triard in the morning during the winter, telling him she has urgent news. She planned on telling him that she's pregnant.

They begin to go for a walk, but are interupted by the lion again. Triard threatens him with a knife, the lion pulls out a gun, and points it at an innocent bystander, ordering Saetia to come with him. Triard makes the decision to lunge at the lion, and is shot in the wing for his efforts, followed by the bystander being shot, then Saetia being kidnapped. He hi-jacks a car, and takes off. Triard hops in his car and chases him, the lion spinning around at a police barricade. Triard plays chicken with the other car, spinning him out. Saetia didn't have her seat belt on, and is fatally wounded in the crash. The lion, now desperate, drags her from the car and starts yelling at the cops to back off. Realizing that he can't escape, he shoves her into a tree, and fires two shots into her chest, before pointing the gun at himself. Triard lunges, ignoring his wing, and tears him limb from limb. ((I was really proud of that scene too. T_T)) He then goes to comfort Saetia, who dies in his arms after telling him about the baby.

And the epilogue, the one that's actually in tact: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2792557/


Please, read and review. I love getting comments and criticism.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 14, 2009)

While the thumbnail that I use to advertising is hardly an original idea and I'd have no right to complain if someone used a similar or even nearly identical style, you downloaded the actual thumbnail I use and reuploiaded it for your own work.

I'd appreciate it if you changed that.  I kinda use it as an advertising scheme to attract views from the front page and certian people see that and expect it to be mine.  And... Ya know, you coulda made your own in that style in 3mins in Photoshop.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

I love it! I wish I could write as good


----------



## T-Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> While the thumbnail that I use to advertising is hardly an original idea and I'd have no right to complain if someone used a similar or even nearly identical style, you downloaded the actual thumbnail I use and reuploiaded it for your own work.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you changed that.  I kinda use it as an advertising scheme to attract views from the front page and certian people see that and expect it to be mine.  And... Ya know, you coulda made your own in that style in 3mins in Photoshop.



Okay. It's been re-uploaded without the icon. I apologize for using it.

On the same note though, I would have appreciated you PMing me, or sending me a note, instead of bringing the whole problem into the public eye like that. That said, again, I'm more than happy to respect your wishes, and again apologize.


----------



## T-Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I love it! I wish I could write as good



Thanks. ^^


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 14, 2009)

You know you can change the thumbnail on a submission without deleting and re-uploading it, right? o.o


----------



## T-Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> You know you can change the thumbnail on a submission without deleting and re-uploading it, right? o.o



I honestly had no idea, because this was my first submission that I've done that had a thumbnail on it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 14, 2009)

T-Fox said:


> I honestly had no idea, because this was my first submission that I've done that had a thumbnail on it.


 
In your control panel you can edit your submissions, every aspect of them.


----------



## T-Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> In your control panel you can edit your submissions, every aspect of them.



I wish I'd known that before I deleted the entire file, along with the comments and favorites.


----------

